# Opinions on Studs/cleats for wading boots



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

Just grabbed a new pair of redington skagit sticky rubber bottom wading boots. I Have used felt bottom prior so im wondering what kind/brand of studs do you guys use? Im not really considering hitting the rivers without studs and just trusting the rubber "sticky" bottoms. Seems like people say steel is too hard, aluminum is too soft and wear very quickly. Carbide tipped good?? Thanks for the help.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

I use the Simms Hard Bite star studs (On my Simms RiverTek BOA boots). 2 seasons and still going strong

http://www.simmsfishing.com/site/hardbite_star_cleat.html


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

mdogs444 said:


> I use the Simms Hard Bite star studs (On my Simms RiverTek BOA boots). 2 seasons and still going strong
> 
> http://www.simmsfishing.com/site/hardbite_star_cleat.html


+1 on that. They have them at CRO. And with the RiverTek BOA boots you don't even know they are there. And bite real good. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

And forgot to mention he has some carbide hex head cleats that work real well to for right around the $10 mark. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

CRO is where I got my boots & cleats at. Great store.


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

great! thanks for the info.


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

Dan has cashed a few of my pay checks. I don't go anywhere else. Also where I picked up my boots. Big box stores and internet sales are no good for our little local shops. And when you buy from them you get all kinds of good tips and tricks! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Simms is the way to go. No brainer.


----------



## Tywinter (Oct 27, 2010)

+1 on the Simms. I have a set with built in studs and they have lasted me 4 or more years already. I got a second set of Simms that I have not used yet. Bought them because they were a deal I could not pass up.


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

I just ordered some 3/8" kold kutter ice screws. I got 250 on ebay for about $27 shipped. I am not going to use them all and would be willing to give you some if you want.


----------



## Tywinter (Oct 27, 2010)

Assuming that you replace them every other year...your set for about 20 years.


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

let me know how they work out for you over the next month or two...i just bought some "Goat Head Sole Spikes" and im going to try them out. good reviews and only about $20 for a set! going to be fishing this week a bit so ill tell all how they work. also just got a pair of redington skagit wading boots and redington palix river waders. ill do a little review for anybody considering new things.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd like to get some new boots and studs. Have a pair of cabelas lightweight lug boots with studs and the studs constantly rip out. Caused me to do a number on both knees in mi. I did better with my Simms stream tread with no studs. I'm taking them back.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I have simms boots with studs and carbide cleats. They are like velcro on the shale and boulders.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Which cleats do you have Ben?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Simms HardBite Star cleats. Paired up with the Simms studs. They are still gripping good this second season of use. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

Fished the elk in pa and chagrin on my way back today. New redington boots and waders were super nice! The "goat head sole spikes" were awesome! Walked down a portion of the stream with a gentlemen that had felt bottoms with no cleats and he slipped multiple times! I was very sturdy!

PS. What do you guys do with your wet wading boots when you get home. Just let em sit and dry or will they get mildewy?


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

rockriv said:


> Fished the elk in pa and chagrin on my way back today. New redington boots and waders were super nice! The "goat head sole spikes" were awesome! Walked down a portion of the stream with a gentlemen that had felt bottoms with no cleats and he slipped multiple times! I was very sturdy!
> 
> PS. What do you guys do with your wet wading boots when you get home. Just let em sit and dry or will they get mildewy?



Glad to hear your spikes worked well. When I get home from fishing I hose my boots off and put them on a peet dryer. I actually have 2 of them. One for my boots and one for my waders. Here is a link for the peet dryer. They sell them at cabelas, dicks, and gander. http://www.peetshoedryer.com/


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

that thing is very nice! that would definitely solve my drying dilemma. thanks!


----------

